# Piranha egg questions



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

If you dont know the answer to this question feel free to give your opinion

I was wondering if different piranha species carry their eggs in slightly different locations and whether certain species produce more eggs than others.

The reason I wonder is that my female Nattereri I used to have would have a huge bulge when she had eggs and it was low and between her pectoral fins and the start to her anal fin

my cariba only show small bulges from time to time and the bulge is slightly higher and further forward, like just behing the pectoral fins

this could be nothing, just had me wondering


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

could be POOP, has he/she shat recently?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont know Nate! PICS!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I was wondering the same, my red has the same bulge up front.


----------

